# Wet dog.



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

Hello

With all the wet weather we have been having I though I would post a couple of pictures of Rubes. We got caught in torrential rain the other day so the hair dryer had to come out. Luckily she's a tart and likes it!









Just walked through the door after being caught in the rain!









Relaxing on the kitchen island during a blowdry.









After!

J x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nothing better than a soggy cockapoo who likes being groomed and dried ...

My Honey is a typical little lady and loves all that pruning and fluffy up too  

Rubes is a beauty


----------



## allycamcoop (Jul 15, 2011)

Your rubes is a real beauty x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

beautiful, my Lady just tries to bite the hair dryer! She looked great afterwards


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

ahhhhh just gorgeous wet or dry


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

Ahh thanks. She really does love being dryed and brushed! I wish she still looked like that. I have just let her in from the garden to find she is covered in mud, feet and face! She must have been digging. Strangely, she only digs when it has been raining! 

J x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I recognise that wetlook face lol ....she looks fabulous after, I'm not the only one to get a wet dog up on the kitchen work top then


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

AW she looks so lovely both wet and dry! Treacle hates grooming bathing and is terrified of the hairdryer!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Bless! She still looks cute wet,absolutely beautiful dry!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love these photos - she is really gorgeous


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks, brought a smile


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a cutie, wet and dry


----------

